# Latest and greatest.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With so many putting up game cameras to record the deer that hit their bait piles during the night and record which trails the deer are using to get to the bait piles *I got to wondering*.

Who is going to go buy a drone mount a camera on it to hunt their hunting site, for deer bedded down during the day. How long before some one mounts a gun big enough to shoot deer with on one to hunt their deer with a drone.

I bet if one of the high fence hunted who make all the videos do one, it won't be long and every wanta be hunter has one. 

 Al


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm holding out for a mini RF tracker small enough to fit into a kernel of "corn". If every 20 kernels had a mini tracker in it that drone would be even more effective. As for shooting, that's barbaric. I want that drone to have an auto-injector filled with a heat destroyed paralyzing toxin.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Some dude in Texas has been doing "remote Hunting" for a long time now. Live in NY or where ever,send him the money and he lets you access a tripod mounted gun and you shoot it from your living room with the aid of your computer.I have watched them actually shooting the one mounted with a ruger 10/22 but never actually watched people taking down deer as they say they do.


Wade


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

in wv i think it is illegal to hunt remotely already.....
they have camera systems now that will let you set in deer stand and see all around your property..


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The drones you can fly now with a remote camera are small, fairly cheap (for a remote control), and just noisy. Don't know what size nor cost of one that would stay stable after firing off a center fire cartridge though.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

What ever it is you would like to experiment with you should do it now. The longer these things are around the more laws and restrictions on their use you will see.

Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Drift wood that drone that patrols your property would sure put a stop to trespassing if it had a camera to get their picture.

Decided yesterday that after the season I am going to hit some salvage yards and get some rear view mirrors for one of my blinds. 

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you can't hunt from a moving Vehicle, Plane or Boat. I have a waiver to where I can hunt from a parked Vehicle.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I know this guy that has a setup that when a deer steps into his food plot,a video immediately downloads on his PC in the house.


----------

